# Looing at a used Ariens st1032



## riverdog (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks to this forum, I've pretty much decieded to go with an Ariens machine. Have been considering a Platinum 30, Deluxe 30, or a deluxe 28, all with the Ariens AX engine. I have a large chunk of hilly rural property and want to clear around the house, a turnaround, and some paths. A plow will do the longer approaches. Surface will be 99% small gravel. Here in Southern WA we get heavy dumps.

I've read the thread on American made. I found this on CL and am going to look at it shortly. Seller says it is about 10 years old and he thinks it has the Tecumseh engine. What do you think. I am prepared to spend $1500ish for a solid, long lasting machine but this one might be a good deal and be all american. 

Snow Blower

Is the 10hp engine strong enough for a 32"? What will this machine turn like? I assume it does not have the newer fancy auto turn. Thanks in advance. Thanks for all the posters offering up so much info!


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

That is a GOOD Machine. Has the Gear Type Chute Crank that doesn't Break, and No Plastic Crap to Break. That also has a differential you can unlock, and it will turn easily without that Auto Turn BS that will break when warranty expires. The ST's are Rugged Machines, and I would Recommend it over Anything New. However, at $950, he is getting All the Money for it. Let us know if You get it!


----------



## riverdog (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. If its in excellent condition with about 20 hours of use as he states, what do you think its worth? It does not have electric start.


----------



## CAPTAINCONSUMER (Feb 18, 2011)

NO ES ON A 10 HP MACHINE? THE 32" MACHINE I HAVE HAS A 7 HP TEC....ENGINE IS SHOT BUT IT IS OVER 40 YEARS OLD (has metal gas tank!! and i am installing an 11.5 hp engine). THE DIFFERENTIAL IS GREAT AND IT CLEARS DOWN TO THE PAVEMENT!

IF IT DOESN'T HAVE ES THAT MAY BE WHY IT ONLY HAS 20 HRS ON IT!. IN THE MARKET I AM IN, $950.00 IS A LOT OF JACK FOR A 10 YR OLD MACHINE WITHOUT ES.


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

riverdog said:


> Thanks for the reply. If its in excellent condition with about 20 hours of use as he states, what do you think its worth? It does not have electric start.



I took a quick look around. I found one here in CT, in not even close to as good a shape as the one you are considering, for $350. I found another on a national site that looked to be in great condition for $895. So, I personally think he's asking a little bit more than what it's worth, but he's in the ball park. I say, if you like it and can afford it, try to haggle but don't let it be a deal breaker if he's stubborn.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

What is it Worth to You is the Question. Machine Certainly Looks to be in Mint Condition. That Machine Will last, and it has the Tall Chute-It should work Great.( Electric Starters are No Big Deal-I sell Good Used for $50.) Consider that We are now Past the Midway Point of Snowblower Season, so I'd be looking for a Deal, no matter what you buy. My thought process is $750 CASH as a starting point- SHOW THE CASH as you make your offer. Money Talks.


----------



## riverdog (Feb 10, 2014)

I looked at the 1032 yesterday and was not too impressed with the snow throwing. The condition and build quality was great. Original manuals too. I attacked a 12" slab of undisturbed snow with maybe half of the machines width and it would bog down, ride up, and spin a tire. I read the manual and locked the center diff and it was better but still not impressive. Maybe the 10hp is not enough for a 32"? What should my expectations be? I assume a solid 30" machine could take on a 24" wide and 6-12" deep drift with no problem. I'm going to stop by the local husquvarna dealer today and try out one of their rentals. I've not heard great things about their machines though.


----------



## SNowhater55 (Oct 21, 2018)

I have a ST1032 for sale in Connecticut, machine is in good condition, needs the electric starter looked at.
Runs great, never abused, I am downsizing to a smaller home.
[email protected] 203-314-0101


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

I work on 3 ST1032s- They are fine machines, but with how wide they are and with the annoying and unnecessary wide stubby tires, where they shine is on flat surfaces where you can go slow to medium speed. They do not throw the snow very far, that is a given- so if distance is important, the ST1032 is not for you. If you have large chunks of hard ice like stuff, yes it will not get that stuff very well either. The newer 32 inch machines (PRO-30, PRO-32, Deluxe 30) do a considerably better job but they are set up a bit differently and using newer technology. That being said, if I had a blizzard to deal with and had flat surfaces to run along, the ST1032 should be able to handle things just fine. Remember that just like on vehicles, wide tires won't do as good of a job in the snow as more narrow tires. Adding chains to the wide stubby tires might help things a bit, but I find the wide stubby tires to be very disappointing and annoying.


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

Wide vs narrow tires will depend on the kind of snow. For slush or wet snow, you want narrow tires to dig through it and find something grippy underneath. For dry snow that packs well or ice where you can't dig through it, you want the wider tires to grab more of the surface for more grip (dry snow and ice behave more likely slippery pavement, while wet snow and slush behave more like mud).


----------

